# Flying Knee Knockout at Bellator



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Nick Pace Knocks out Collin Tebo with a Flying knee. Pretty sweet!






http://mmamania.com/2009/06/13/bell...kout-of-collin-tebo-with-a-flying-knee-video/


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

That looked like a CGI movie from a video game...looked wayyyyy too fluid, that's awesome.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, that punch afterward was devastating, but the knee itself probably did the job. Kid's eyes looked rolled back when he hit the ground anyway. 

God damn, I can't stop watching it. Dude just takes his soul and sends the mouthpiece flying.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes it was quite the impressive knee. Dude was out before the punch, and it was just icing on the cake...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I just.....you know.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmm...made a wet spot? Umm...experienced la petite mort?


Me too. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

No no, I was just thinking real hard. >_<

Seriously, the flying knee is one of the KOs that makes a lot of people feel....extremely enthused.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, they are pretty amazing when they connect. And devastating. Makes me tingly.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, it's like Jackie Chan knocking out Benny Urquidez in Wheels On Meals!


----------



## CageK (Jun 16, 2009)

Dude that looks like it's out of a movie or a game... WOW!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn that was sick!


----------

